# stabilized wood with worm hole



## homemade (Sep 3, 2013)

I have stabilized some spalted maple and has worm holes in many of the pieces. I want to fill the holes with resin. How can I do this without using a lot of resin? any ideas.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 3, 2013)

Not sure I would fill them, it gives them character


----------



## Dale Allen (Sep 3, 2013)

Those must be big holes!


----------



## Tom T (Sep 3, 2013)

I always leave the smaller holes.  It adds to the one of a kind factor.


----------

